# Is The District in Washington DC a good purchase?



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello All! We recently stayed at the Hilton Club in NYC for a promotional weekend to hear the offer. We already own weeks at Massanutten in VA and are very happy with what we have. We get Christmas week every year and deposit into RCI for the maximum amount of trading power. I was really hesitant to look into another ownership due to a second maintenance fee. However, we like the idea of Hilton and owning points, providing flexibility in length of stays and having the option to utilize in HiltonHonors points as well. We have 4 young kids and often vacation at least twice a year.

The offer we took, but are now reconsidering was an option to buy into Hilton Club at The District, called TD Suites in Washington DC. It's for 7,200 points Biennially. costing us roughly 27,000. Maintenance fees around $1,550 every other year. They're also giving us 12,000 bonus points for signing, permanent Gold Card status. Also, the Hilton Club point to HH point transfer rate is 1 to 50, instead of the average 1 to 25. I've been doing a lot of research and have been trying to better understand the system. I understand utilizing points Monday - Friday is the best bet, and that it seems club points do go further than Hilton Honors points.

I'd like to know if this deal is worth it and what we got is a good value for the price, or if we were taken and should rescind. Can anyone please provide feedback? Thanks so much!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

If you need DC The district access then there is a slim chance of resales available, as that location is new.  But $27K for 3600 points a Year (7200 Bi-annual converted to annual points valuation), is wow, expensive.  Not me taking that offer.

If you just want HGVC access and The District access is NOT the essential aspect, then resales are the way to go, as you get those 3600 points for at or under $1/point.  So perhaps about $3K.  

It all depends on what you want to do, HGVC does not have full access to the District or NYC clubs, but only 45 days prior to checkin.


----------



## Panina (Jun 16, 2017)

If you just buying for points buy resale. If you are actually going to use it where you purchase, timeframe you purchased then you will probably need to pay the premium price you paid.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> They're also giving us 12,000 bonus points for signing, permanent Gold Card status.
> 
> Also, the Hilton Club point to HH point transfer rate is 1 to 50, instead of the average 1 to 25. and that it seems club points do go further than Hilton Honors points.
> 
> I understand utilizing points Monday - Friday is the best bet



Just to comment on a few other of your points.

You get 12000 bonus points, while not a lot, they have a short shelf life.  Can you use them in the time period you are given?

HGVC to HH is never a great option, given the devaluation of the HH points.  You do better at 50 to 1 but still is not generally not worth it, unless you are staying at a high high end ridiculous cash price for a resort.  I stayed in the Maldives in high season using HH points, the room was $2K a night.  In that case HH may work, and I did transfer some over to top up my requirement for booking, but it is generally not a good conversion, but you need to do the math to tell.

Mon through Thurs NIGHTS are cheaper and are each 10% of a full week stay.  So stay 4 nights pay 40% of a weekly stay.  Say Fri through Sun NIGHTS, and they are each 20% of a full week stay.  So they are essentially double the price as they are double the points.  Stay 3 nights over a weekend and pay for 60% of a full week stay.    Sometime open season might be a better option if available or often you can rent from hilton.com direct, and the price midweek vs weekend is not double.  Check your options to extend your points and your stays.


AGAIN your deal above ONLY makes any sense to even consider if YOU NEED TO STAY AT THE DISTRICT.  If you are buying for just HGVC access IT MAKE NO SENSE WHATSOEVER.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just to comment on a few other of your points.
> 
> You get 12000 bonus points, while not a lot, they have a short shelf life.  Can you use them in the time period you are given?
> 
> ...




We do like the ability to stay in DC a few nights and NYC a night or two with our girls. Owning here gives us 15 days priority of booking in NY before other owners. Having that option, plus - as you said - extending our regular timeshare weeks by staying mon - Thursday is what we were thinking. Would you say those perks aren't worth the price and that it's more cost effective to go through another option?


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 16, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> Hello All! We recently stayed at the Hilton Club in NYC for a promotional weekend to hear the offer. We already own weeks at Massanutten in VA and are very happy with what we have. We get Christmas week every year and deposit into RCI for the maximum amount of trading power. I was really hesitant to look into another ownership due to a second maintenance fee. However, we like the idea of Hilton and owning points, providing flexibility in length of stays and having the option to utilize in HiltonHonors points as well. We have 4 young kids and often vacation at least twice a year.
> 
> The offer we took, but are now reconsidering was an option to buy into Hilton Club at The District, called TD Suites in Washington DC. It's for 7,200 points Biennially. costing us roughly 27,000. Maintenance fees around $1,550 every other year. They're also giving us 12,000 bonus points for signing, permanent Gold Card status. Also, the Hilton Club point to HH point transfer rate is 1 to 50, instead of the average 1 to 25. I've been doing a lot of research and have been trying to better understand the system. I understand utilizing points Monday - Friday is the best bet, and that it seems club points do go further than Hilton Honors points.
> 
> I'd like to know if this deal is worth it and what we got is a good value for the price, or if we were taken and should rescind. Can anyone please provide feedback? Thanks so much!



Ask yourself this question,

1. Do you plan on staying at THIS SPECIFIC resort every other year?
2.  how much does it cost to "rent" similar accomodations in DC for a week (assuming the answer is yes to 1).
Take number 2 subract 1550 from that price (you would spend anyways) and devide $27,000 (assuming you are paying cash and not financing) by that result.  That is how many years you have to use what you bought only where you bought to break even (rental vs own). 

If 1 is a no, and 2 is greater than 5 years (which in your case = 10 years of ownership) run don't walk away. 

In addition, you said there are 6 of you, are you 100% sure that all 6 of you can stay in the room? My understanding is that there are occupancy limits (I believe 1BR has a 4 person max occupancy), so you would actually NEED a 2BR reservation 10500 points/week (gold week) to even stay there with your whole family (resorts do enforce these limits). 

Kind regards,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> We do like the ability to stay in DC a few nights and NYC a night or two with our girls. Owning here gives us 15 days priority of booking in NY before other owners. Having that option, plus - as you said - extending our regular timeshare weeks by staying mon - Thursday is what we were thinking. Would you say those perks aren't worth the price and that it's more cost effective to go through another option?



If you are flexible then yes there are other way to get to NYC.  Honestly I haven't looked for DC availability, so I can't comment. 

I usually go to NYC, regularly, every year for the last 6 years.  I often go for a week, sometimes less.  I have usually stayed at Hilton Club NYC, but since the dropped the free breakfast and snacks to NOW JUST HC Owners I have not stayed there since.  I have a week long West 57th booking for Aug this year. 

I do NOT book my NYC stays through HGVC, either through points usage at the 45 day mark, or via RCI.  Two reason Why NOT 1) points are stupid crazy for NYC via HGVC 2) HGVC RESTRICTS access to ALL HGVC units even through RCI to the 9 month mark (to match up to the Club season window within HGVC), yet HGVC routinely has availability in NYC (and at a whole lot of other HGVCs like Hawaii) through RCI weeks prior to the 9 month mark.  

*Option 1, within HGVC membership.*

If you could find a points stay in RCI within the 9 month mark, it will be GREAT to book it via the RCI portal, HGVCs (or any other portal that operates on fixed price per exchange model like HGVC does and so does Wyndham) as you only pay for a studio up to 2400 HGVC points and an RCI exchange fee.  Much less than the points required via HGVC direct.  Only problem, there are not many of these units that are available.  They are also not readily available, they seem to be available seasonally only (Winter weeks Jan Feb, Summer week Jun, Jul, Aug, not much spring, never seen a fall).  But if you can get one, it is a bargain for a week in NYC.  This type of booking can happen occassionally. 

*Option 2, though another RCI membership*

I also book through my Wyndham Portal as the fixed point structure works the same as HGVC's.  But if inventory opens up in advance of the 9 month window that HGVC is restricted to, my Wyndham account is NOT restricted, so I can book it through Wyndham.  Wyndham also give me an option to booked Points or Weeks, so I have choices there. 

NYC is usually cheaper via the fixed schedule portal than RCI weeks.  What is a fixed schedule portal???  It is a portal accessed via your club membership into RCI. HGVC and Wyndham's portals to RCI are both fixed schedule, in that there is a grid by size and season and you just pay what the grid says, NO overrides or premiums based on location or resort.  So the portal is basically destination blind when you used it. My fixed schedule portal I pay because it is a studio NOT because it is in NYC.

In comparison if I was using a straight up RCI weeks account I looked at a 2 BR Hawaii week at Bay Club (an HGVC property) they want 42 TPU (which is the RCI weeks trading currency),  there was a Studio at Hilton Club available this week for a stay in Feb, and they want 50 TPU for a studio in NYC.   More of a studio in NYC than a 2 BR in Hawaii.  In the situation of a studio booking often cheaper for me to book it via the Portal than versus a regular weeks account. 

*Option 3, though another exchange company*
I have also used SFX and an alternative option for NYC exchanges. 

It is not hard to get NYC, you have to be diligent, be FLEXIBLE, and keep looking but it is possible to get HGVC NYC exchanges at really good value. 
*
So it is worth buying at DC*
I can't answer that FOR YOU.  It depends if you NEED DC and NYC and you CAN'T be all that FLEXIBLE than perhaps it will be the only thing that works for you.  Now if you are opportunistic for NYC and don't need access to DC through most of the year,  then a regular HGVC might work for you, certainly at a fraction of your $27K costs, but that is your decision to make not mine.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

I missed the 4 young kids.  Studios are 2 maximum occupancy.  1 BRs are 4, and 2 BRs are 6. 

Getting a 2 BR in NYC is Impossible UNLESS YOU OWN THERE.  I have only ever seen Studios available via RCI or other exchange companies. 

HGVC strictness may vary from resort to resort.  But 6 in a studio Not going to fly.  I had a guest who wanted to put 5 in a 1 BR in Kings' Land in Hawaii although occupancy is 4.  Kings' Land gives out wristband as access, so 1 bedroom you get a max of 4 wristbands.  So one person has to go without access to pool complex.  My guests took the 2 BR but stay midweek instead of over the weekend to keep points down and get a 2 BR over a 1 BR.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 16, 2017)

I agree with Jason, only DC and Hilton Club NY have 2 bedroom units and they sold you a 1 bedroom platinum.  How far will those points go to get what you want?  Will you be able to take the kids out of school to take advantage of weekday rates in the season you want to travel?


I hope you aren't planning on driving there, its $49 a night parking fees in DC and $70 in NY.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I missed the 4 young kids.  Studios are 2 maximum occupancy.  1 BRs are 4, and 2 BRs are 6.
> 
> Getting a 2 BR in NYC is Impossible UNLESS YOU OWN THERE.  I have only ever seen Studios available via RCI or other exchange companies.
> 
> HGVC strictness may vary from resort to resort.  But 6 in a studio Not going to fly.  I had a guest who wanted to put 5 in a 1 BR in Kings' Land in Hawaii although occupancy is 4.  Kings' Land gives out wristband as access, so 1 bedroom you get a max of 4 wristbands.  So one person has to go without access to pool complex.  My guests took the 2 BR but stay midweek instead of over the weekend to keep points down and get a 2 BR over a 1 BR.



Thank you! I greatly appreciate all your feedback! Yes! Part of the reason having a link to NYC was nice - was to have the option of going with our 4 young girls. I didn't want to buy there cause I couldn't swallow the cost & the annual maintence fees. That's why the DC one was appealing being every other year. What we're trying to determine is if it would actually get us what we want, plus added benefits or was if it was just a sales pitch. We wouldn't need to stay a week in NYC or D.C. As we're only a few hours from both, but having the option of staying two nights here or there would be nice. Owning Hilton club DC gives us a 15 day window greater than regular Hgvc - to potentially book in NYC. My membership numbers aren't active yet, but I've been trying to call Hilton and ask scenarios of location and days to see if we could get in. It would make me sick to pay that price and not even be able to use it as we'd like, or as the previous comment or remarked, would it just be cheaper to pay out of pocket for a few nights here and there, if that would use all our points and pose no greater benefit. Because our RCI membership is weeks - we like the option of adding a little flexibility of staying at hotels or resorts for a few days or extending our rcivweek with Hilton points at the same location. Or, utilizing it when it makes sense or cost less Hilton club points vs. similar trading power units with our RCI units.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 16, 2017)

Iirc only owners of the New York Hilton club can book there. You only get the 15 extra days at the w57th street.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> Iirc only owners of the New York Hilton club can book there. You only get the 15 extra days at the w57th street.


 You're right. I just asked after seeing your post. Apparently west 57th st. And the residences after they open.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 16, 2017)

You're asking great questions. It sounds like you need to research further.
You can get into DC & NYC - even these resorts - thru RCI or Hilton Hotels.
Hilton Hotels, BTW, have access to HGVC, for $$ of course.
BTW, those bonus points will be gone in 2 years, and you'll be left w- a TS
... for which you paid too much.  I'd rescind if there's still time.

HGVC is a good system... very flexible, but resale is the way to go.

.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> You're asking great questions. It sounds like you need to research further.
> You can get into DC & NYC - even these resorts - thru RCI or Hilton Hotels.
> Hilton Hotels, BTW, have access to HGVC, for $$ of course.
> BTW, those bonus points will be gone in 2 years, and you'll be left w- a TS
> ...



I think the district is too new for resale and I haven't seen any NYC at reasonable prices. It's really the maintenance fees I'd like to keep lower too - or on an every other year basis, since we already pay one every year and they'll only go up. I understand using club points is the way to go, but the appeal of 50:1 to Hilton honors sounded better than the typical 25:1, since we do travel with our girls at least a few times a year - and use hotels for over night stays on our way, etc. where would you suggest I look for good resale options? As far as trading into Hilton through RCI, yes I've done it several times, which is why I never saw the necessity to own Hilton. Access to the urban properties, flexibility of night stays, and access to club lounges and breakfasts were all appealing. When you have a family of 6, that can add up. Do Hilton points have high value within RCI or does a 2 or 3 bedroom cost a certain amount of points no matter when or where you go?


----------



## Remy (Jun 16, 2017)

I understand the "I have to stay in DC so I'm going to buy there" argument, but if that's the case, why not buy somewhere resale for less that isn't Hilton? If one isn't going to use the system, there's not much of an incentive to go for the brand. 

I own in LV and CO, but I've been to NYC a handful of times and have yet to need a backup plan. W57 isn't a hard place to book in my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Remy said:


> I understand the "I have to stay in DC so I'm going to buy there" argument, but if that's the case, why not buy somewhere resale for less that isn't Hilton? If one isn't going to use the system, there's not much of an incentive to go for the brand.
> 
> I own in LV and CO, but I've been to NYC a handful of times and have yet to need a backup plan. W57 isn't a hard place to book in my experience.
> 
> ...


Do you use mostly club points or Hilton honors?


----------



## Remy (Jun 16, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> Do you use mostly club points or Hilton honors?



I don't think I've earned or used a HH point since the big devaluation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

Here is a perfect example of why you don't always need to purchase where you want to go.  You need to look at pricing in general. 

Now the timing likely lower demand. I looked at jan 2018 because I wanted to find points and $$ reservations to illustrate. 

So I look at The District via hilton.com *1 BR King Suite with sofa bed*  what does it Take to book this:

I picked Jan 10th, midweek, yes, but I just randomly picked, (try other days if you don't like this one)

Cash option  $238 Hilton Honors rate WITH TAX, fully changeable and refundable 

The District via HGVC direct is 510 HGVC points per night midweek, AT DC MF costs $1550/72000 so $0.215 /points, so it becomes $110 plus a reservation fee $59 so $169.  

Honors points options 79,000 Honors points,  at a 50:1 exchange would be 1580 HGVC points District MF costs at $0.215/Point for MF that would cost in HGVC terms a $339 for the same room.  Does HGVC even charge a fee to move points to honors, I have only done it once so I can't even remember. 


But it is worth it to save $70 a night by spending an additional $27,000 to get there.  You would have to stay there over a years worth of stays (NOT considering time value of money) to make up the $27000 you spent in the first place. 

In all these scenarios for the District, the cash price at the District is likely the best choice. 


But there cases where the Honors deal might be worth it.  I look at the same date, Jan 10th,  a Conrad Rangali, Maldives.  

Cash price refundable and changeable with tax is $1,361.20  
Reward stay is 95,000 a night, so even using the higher MF of $0.215/point of the District this would still only cost $410 in HGVC currency.  So in that case converting and using HGVC would be ok

But a non District owner would pay $665 in MF (25 to 1 and .175 MF/point)  still makes the room 1/2 the cash price. and I spent less cash to purchase resale.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

I used Honors points for the Conrad Maldives, it was before the last big devaluation.  With the 4 nights get 5th free, I averaged 36,000 a night for a 10 night stay.  So 360,000 Honors points, of which I had all but 50,000, so I just converted the remaining balance. 

The last great Honors deal I ever got.  

Do they still do the 4 nights get 5th free promo?  

Never mind I just checked and they do still offer it.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 16, 2017)

I thought DC was a nice option.  Until I realized they made it like NYC (W57th).  Now, I live in Albany, so NYC is semi-OK because I live close enough it's very flexible for me.  But for DC, I want to make vacation plans in advance because I'd have to fly there.  Given that, and the lack of timeshares in DC in general, I'd suggest VRBO, to be honest.  I found a nice VRBO 2 and 3 BR units (if you split the cost with another couple or something) to be comparable or less than say, HGVC.  And I was looking at a very nice unit that was very close to the "attractions".

Even being close to NYC, there are times that even with a studio, it's cheaper to book say, Hilton Garden Inn (with free breakfast) than it is to book with HGVC, pay the fees, and the $75 or whatever cleaning fee (and no free breakfast).  One time it was "cheaper" but we booked a 1 BR so I could have surgery in NYC and spend the night (yeah, long story, I'm a mutant and it was 2 doctors in NYC or have to go to Johns Hopkins for experts in the field).

Although I did splurge one time with 2 nights in the Penthouse (had to call to book it though).  They waived the cleaning fee.  Hilton Club via SFX is another option sometimes.

But everyone's needs are different.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 16, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I used Honors points for the Conrad Maldives, it was before the last big devaluation.  With the 4 nights get 5th free, I averaged 36,000 a night for a 10 night stay.  So 360,000 Honors points, of which I had all but 50,000, so I just converted the remaining balance.
> 
> The last great Honors deal I ever got.
> 
> ...



What do you mean devaluation? Has the Hilton honors point system changed? Did you used to be able to get better deals and now you can't?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> What do you mean devaluation? Has the Hilton honors point system changed? Did you used to be able to get better deals and now you can't?



Yes that is exactly what it means,  the deal used to be better. 

There has been 2 devaluations since the late 1990s.  I owned at Bay Club in 1996, before it became a HGVC, and I converted to Hilton is around 2002~ish, but I can't remember the date of the first devaluation that I am aware of, but the second one took effect Apr/May 2013.

In the first round they took away an HGVC specific award that was a week at a hotel in hawaii for 7 nights for 100,000 points.  I know that is gone because I used that award twice back in that timeframe.

Then the second devaluation was a complete revamp of the point structure and the categories.  So prior to re devaluation the highest category was a Cat 7 I think, and the Conrad Rangali Maldives was 45,000 a night (and there was a low and high season I think, but I booked in high), and the book 4 nights get the 5 night free was in effect.  The  same Conrad Maldives after the devaluation was now a Cat 10 and 95,000 a night. It still says there is a low and high season for the Conrad, but it is 95,000 a night for either season.

So that in what is a devaluation.  I booked the Conrad on the Last day the old point structure was honored, and as long as you made NO CHANGES to your booking the point rate would be honored.  So I booked in April 2013 a trip for Feb 2014, for a 10 night stay, and used 360,000 points.  Now at the same resort it went up more than double the point requirements, the same 10 days is now 760,000, a full 400,000 MORE points used to book the same hotel.

Now they claim a few got cheaper, will maybe, but a lot more got more expensive.  I am so glad I got my trip in under the old point structure.

But that is what is considered a Hilton Honors Devaluation.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes that is exactly what it means,  the deal used to be better.
> 
> There has been 2 devaluations since the late 1990s.  I owned at Bay Club in 1996, before it became a HGVC, and I converted to Hilton is around 2002~ish, but I can't remember the date of the first devaluation that I am aware of, but the second one took effect Apr/May 2013.
> 
> ...



Wow. I can definitely see your frustration and your lack of interest in using the Hilton honors points - or at least purchasing for that benefit because they can change it at will. Thank you for all the time you've taken to look up comparisons for me & explain the devaluation. As you can tell. I like to be informed. Yes, being this informed before hand would've been helpful, but sometimes you don't know what you're looking at until you love heard it or have it.

If we were to rescind, I believe we have 7 business days. Assuming it's Monday through Friday - we'd have until Tuesday. Is there a thread giving exact instructions for Hilton?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 17, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> If we were to rescind, I believe we have 7 business days. Assuming it's Monday through Friday - we'd have until Tuesday. Is there a thread giving exact instructions for Hilton?



Instructions to rescind are included in your sales packit.    You will need to follow them *exactly* as instructed within the allotted time given also in the packit.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 17, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> What do you mean devaluation? Has the Hilton honors point system changed? Did you used to be able to get better deals and now you can't?



In addition to what Sandy said, for Hilton Honors program, the latest devaluation (IMO) put the points redemption around $0.005/point.
In other words, if you booked a Hilton Hotel stay and it was $300/night cash, it'll run you 60,000 HH points.  However, the new system is now demand-based, dynamic pricing (like Delta Skymiles Award ticket pricing).  So, if you want a "popular" Hilton and it's in high demand, the points requirements could be dramatically higher.  The general consensus on the FlyerTalk forums is that the redemption rate is around $0.004 - $0.006 per point.  (I picked the middle at $.005/point).  It does depend on where you stay and what "quality".  Hilton got rid of "category" for hotels.

If you book standard rewards, the 5th night free is still available.

You can now book a combo of cash + points now.

You can now also "pool" points among members at no charge, AFAIK (before you had to pay to transfer points to someone else).  Hilton HONORS points that is.  NOT HGVC points.

Some people have reported very good redemptions and others not so much.  All I know is that a reward stay I booked (prior to devaluation) was cheaper than after the new "enhancements".

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...nouncing-four-new-hilton-honors-perks-26.html

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...-worst-devaluation-aka-four-new-perk-yet.html

Now, if one wants to talk about using Bonus HGVC points, then I think it's worth a look to converting to HH as option #2.
Option #1 (IMO) is using them for HGVC/RCI stays. (in terms of best use of points on a dollar basis).
#2 I think is converting to HHonors
#3 is using them for payment towards Maintenance Fees

If I did the math correctly (I assumed $0.005/point redemption for Hilton Honors).

And, as Sandy also said:
If you need to "top off" your Hilton Honors points to redeem for a stay, it can be worthwhile, even at the 20-1 conversion rate.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

I have 500,000 points in my Honors account, from hotel stays and from CC purchases. 

Since I generally look at options and pay the lowest price, be it in $$ or HGVC or HH or another Frequent guest program, it has been a while since I used any points for a reward.  

So I even forgot about the latest changes to Honors, just because it really isn't that big of an impact on my usage.  If I earn it is because generally someone is sending me on a business trip and they pay for the hotel, I just earn the points.  

I will keep my points and accumulate more until I decide on a big stay, like I did for Maldives.  Cash prices these days have been the best 'cost' option available lately. 

I have used more Marriott and *wood rewards lately, as I have less points over there and I was wanting to depleted them before I started in on any Hilton points.  I have so many timeshare options that are often cheaper that I don't even bother looking at hotels most of the time.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 19, 2017)

We have successfully rescinded. Now my question is this. If we see the value to adding a points based timeshare to what we have in RCI, which company is the best one to go with? So far HGVC has definitely been most appealing and seems to make the most sense for us. 

Do any of you have thoughts on the best properties to own at or suggestions on # of points? We'd like to keep maintence fees low - but also have good options for our family of 6. 

Also, when buying resale, do you suggest going directly through the seller or with a company or broker who takes care of all the paperwork, etc?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 19, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> We have successfully rescinded.


Super, congratulations.



hyperjewl said:


> which company is the best one to go with? So far HGVC has definitely been most appealing and seems to make the most sense for us.


The answer will be dependant upon what you are looking for and which system best meet your needs.     You will need to look over all of the major systems to determine which best meet your needs.     Some folks have more than one.   That would be too complicated for me.




hyperjewl said:


> Do any of you have thoughts on the best properties to own at or suggestions on # of points? We'd like to keep maintence fees low - but also have good options for our family of 6.


    Where do you like to go for your family?     I would suggest buying there.    There is also a Sticky on MFs under the HGVC forum.     In that sticky there will be a link to the HGVC resorts with the lowest MFs.     This would be a good place to also look.    Unfortunately, there isn't one best answer.


----------

